# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک در انتخاب دانشگاه

## the END

سلام.وقت خوش
به نظر شما کدوم رشته آینده بهتری داره؟
(شهرش زیاد مهم نیست چون این لیست واسه فرزند شهیده و میتونه انتقالی بگیره)

----------


## the END

بچه های تجربی  :Yahoo (75):

----------

